# Nissan Sunny GTS



## Doggy Daddy (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## 2jzsxDave (Oct 15, 2006)

thats pretty sweet man


----------



## Doggy Daddy (Aug 21, 2002)

thanks man


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

QUick Question man.. 
Where'd you get the "Sunny GTS" badges from..?? been looking for them..


----------



## Doggy Daddy (Aug 21, 2002)

Din have to buy them. They are all there originally from the makers.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

damn.. I want those badges.. 

ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO COP SUNNY GTS BADGES??


----------



## truckramrod (Dec 24, 2005)

what size are the wheels on that Sunny GTS? Is your suspension stock or lowered at all? Thanks the car looks great!
BTW what year is it and what engine and transmission does it have?


----------



## armedfrbattle (Jun 26, 2006)

clean :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdumbogre (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice! I'd kill for that rear diff and transaxle.


----------



## kataroc7 (Dec 22, 2007)

*THe better car compared to the Sentra SE-R*

Thats a sweet and clean GTS. Do you kno where i can get the Clear tailights and a service manual for it. I'm thinkin of gettin a GTs. They are quite popular in Jamaica. So need your help. Thankz


----------



## G_Spot (Mar 28, 2008)

the front bumper on those is pretty sweet


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

seven B13 wrote:


> QUick Question man..
> Where'd you get the "Sunny GTS" badges from..?? been looking for them..


I'm guessing that the cars were not originally sold in Barbados and were imported as used cars. At least that's they way it worked in Trinidad where they had the GTS cars too. We would need to find out where the car's were originally imported from, to find out what dealer network to contact for the badges. 

Anyone know what countries originally sold the GTS model B13's?


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

omg those r so sick!

anyone looking for those lights they are on ebay, the 300$ kit comes with all of the badges and emblems (might be able to work a deal with them) also the clear tails are on ebay and also the center console with the arm rest
or go here Liuspeed Tuning


----------



## Agent_Smith (Jul 20, 2008)

I've seen the GTS in person. Just looks great, simple n clean.

Nice car man.


----------



## euro2000 (Sep 10, 2007)

yo man thats a really sick sunny GTs!! can you help me find one of those front bumbers i want one for my 94 sentra so if you can help me plz let me know, i appreciate it, Thanks.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

That's no problem at all. There's one on ebay *right now*.


----------



## ban007 (May 31, 2013)

Anybody knows the color code on this gts? I'm loving it an want to spray my super saloon in the same colour I'm in jamaica


----------

